# Audio-Datei auf Mikrofonausgang senden?



## Angel4585 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab folgenden Code irgendwo gefunden, damit kann ich Audiodateien über die Lautsprecher abspielen:

```
String strFilename = "D:\\whatever.wav";
        File soundFile = new File(strFilename);
        AudioInputStream audioInputStream = null;
        try {
            audioInputStream = AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(soundFile);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(1);
        }

        AudioFormat audioFormat = audioInputStream.getFormat();

        SourceDataLine line = null;
        DataLine.Info info = new DataLine.Info(SourceDataLine.class, audioFormat);
        try {
            line = (SourceDataLine) AudioSystem.getLine(info);
            line.open(audioFormat);
        } catch (LineUnavailableException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(1);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(1);
        }

        line.start();

        int nBytesRead = 0;
        byte[] abData = new byte[2048];
        while (nBytesRead != -1) {
            try {
                nBytesRead = audioInputStream.read(abData, 0, abData.length);
            } catch (IOException e) {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
            if (nBytesRead >= 0) {
                int nBytesWritten = line.write(abData, 0, nBytesRead);
            }
        }

        line.drain();

        line.close();
```


Wie kann ich die Audio-Datei jetzt anstatt über den Lautsprecher, übers Mikro senden?

Ich möchte damit ein paar Freunde nerven indem ich Sounddateien über Skype abspiel.

Ich kann mir ja über die Zeilen die MixerInfo suchen:

```
public static Info getMixerInfo() {
        for (Info info : AudioSystem.getMixerInfo()) {
            if (info.getName().startsWith("Mikrofon (High Definition")) {
                return info;
            }
        }
        return null;
    }
```

Aber wie gehts damit jetzt weiter?


----------



## Kr0e (11. Mai 2011)

Gehts dir nur ums ärgern ?? Es gibt für sowas Stimmmorpher, geht vlt schneller... Sonst ist die nächste Frage vermutlich, wie man mp3 absielt... Diese Stimmmorpher benutzen einen eigenen Treiber... Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher... aber vlt geht das, was du vorhast garnicht sooo eifnach...


----------



## Angel4585 (11. Mai 2011)

mp3 abspielen hab ich schonmal gemacht, mir gehts eher drum ne methode zu haben die einen AudioInputStream einer Audiodatei bekommt und diesen dann auf den mikrofoneingang(/-ausgang?) umleitet.

Also ich möchte Songs usw über Skype abspielen, ohne halt jetz meine Lautsprecher aufdrehen zu müssen.


----------

